# Some people don't get Audi



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

I work around a lot of professionals who can affford to swap out cars every two years or so(sad I think). Anyway, they all know me as the "car guy" at work because cars are my interest, some of the guys will even consult with me when looking to lease/buy a new car. I often recommend Audi as a brand to check out, whats the response I get? "Audi??? Isn't that just a glorfied Volkswagen??????" It bothers me qutie a bit that they can't look at cars for cars instread of symbolic definitions of status. O well. At the same time I'm curious to know just how different the two are since they share so much in common between engineering, parts, etc.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (PUMA4kicks)*

welcome to LA.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (bhb399mm)*

Those of whom that don't understand, shouldn't be driving Audi's. That's what Jaguar is for.


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (Sepp)*

Or mercedes or bmw.... or honda


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (Sepp)*

That is what Infiniti is for.


----------



## VWGregM (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_That is what Infiniti is for.

Infiniti????????????
Isn't that just a glorified Nissan??????????.......


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (A4Jetta)*

you can tell him that Lambo is a girlfriend of VW too, and see what he has to say audi then.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (VWGregM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGregM* »_
Infiniti????????????
Isn't that just a glorified Nissan??????????.......
















Infiniti is nothing more than an overpriced glorified Nissan. At least Acura and Lexus products have differentiated themselves from Honda and Toyota.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (A4Jetta)*

Infiniti G35/37 Coupe=LWB, enlarged Nissan 350Z


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_
Infiniti is nothing more than an overpriced glorified Nissan. At least Acura and Lexus products have differentiated themselves from Honda and Toyota.

in some parts of there is no Acura, it is just a honda.
as for the OP's question, some people just wont understand. although a b5 4motion passat is essentially a b5 a4 quattro, those that are truly interested in cars will know and appreciate the fact that the audi carries the racing heritage. 
plus most people think that the Jetta is volkswagen's counterpart of the A4 which is false.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (PUMA4kicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PUMA4kicks* »_It bothers me qutie a bit that they can't look at cars for cars instread of symbolic definitions of status.

Then they aren't "car people" and there is no hope for them.








I borrowed my bro-in-laws '89 BMW 325is once, drove it to work. A lady from the office saw the car parked and commented " who's got the money?" After I pointed out that it was an '89 and the in-law bought it for $4k she said, But it's a BMW!







She drives a 30k Suburban.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (Harold)*

Also, the only Audi and VW cars that share a common platform is the A/S3/TT and the Golf(A platform), the Q7 and Toureg(E platform(SUV))and the A/S8 and the Phaeton(D platform). The latter can be scratched, as the next-gen Phaeton will be based off of the next-gen Audi A/S/RS6(C platform). 
The B,C(currently), and in the future, D platforms will be unique to Audi.


----------



## 98audiquatrro (Aug 10, 2007)

yea it is sad how egotistical people are. When i showed up at work with my new car, everyone gave my the cold shoulder because according to them i was showing off with the fancy audi and they all thought i was this stuck up person just because of what i drive. What they dont know is that i have an appreciation for a fine engineered automobile instead of driving the same old boring gm product that everyone has. The only difference is the color.


_Modified by 98audiquatrro at 4:38 PM 9-18-2007_


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

I have the opposite experience and I live in LA too... almost everyone I know drives an Audi. It's the preferred brand for people in the entertainment industry.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Those of whom that don't understand, shouldn't be driving Audi's. That's what Jaguar is for.









Jaguar? Isnt that just a tarted up Ford?


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (PUMA4kicks)*

I'm happy that people "don't know" Audi. I drive mine (both of them) because I like them and they're unique, not because of the bling or "look at me" factor. I like being in a small club where we give a nod when passing on the street, and don't really care if the masses get it.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (sieben)*

preachin to the choir man


----------



## OG KHUSH (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (PUMA4kicks)*

I would just drop the rest of the names associated with VW/Audi such as Bentley, Lamborghini and Bugatti. Ohh and you can tell any of them that if they drive Bentley Continental GT/GTCs or Flying Spurs they're drivin glorified VW Phaetons!


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Some people don't get Audi (OG KHUSH)*

lol too funny you guys crack me up.


----------

